# Planning a roadtrip



## DawnsDK (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi guys,
I'm planning a 5 day road trip at the end of April. Beginning at northern NJ, haven't decided on a destination yet. 
I was thinking The ozarks in Arkansas might be cool, Ive been there once, but for a very brief time...I found a few hemiscolopendra marginata in the hour or so that I got to explore. ...getting to the point...
I want to end up somewhere where camping out and invert/mushroom (it will be morel season) hunting all day will be worthwhile. Does anyone have any other suggestions? Im looking to drive about 20 hours so the general range would be Arkansas, Missouri, Oklahoma, etc... If anyone knows of great places to explore for a few days please let me know.
Thanks!


----------

